# Am I correct?



## Mdriver315 (Sep 5, 2002)

Is this the correct order of cars in order of the shortest 0-60 to highest??

Z8 -> M Roadster/Coupe -> M5 -> M3 Coupe/Convertible

Thanks.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't know for sure, but I do know that the M3 coupe is faster than the MRoadster.


----------



## Mdriver315 (Sep 5, 2002)

I beg to differ. I have right in front of me a Car and Driver that states that the M roadster gets to 60 in 4.5 seconds, where the M3 gets to 60 in 4.7 seconds. 

Sorry to burst your bubble. 

Oh by the way, the SMG M3 is also slower than the roadster coming in at 4.9 seconds.


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

*Any pics of that steel grey 330cic?*

nm


----------



## Mdriver315 (Sep 5, 2002)

I have pictures, but they are not yet developed. I will post them when I get them.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

To 60, probably

After that, I expect the M5 to dominate. Especially past 100-120


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I would have to beg to differ Mdriver315...both cars have been rated at 4.7 in 0-60 (if going by motor trend #'s) and the M5 at 0-60 in 4.6......and both the M3 coupe/roadster have been time at 13.2/13.1 respectively. Though times may vary depending on publication, it's safe to say that they are about the same.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have beaten a M3 in my roadster... although it has 18 less horsepower.. the car is significantly lighter.... my DRIVING CONCEPTS instructer (whoos been racing and teaching how to dirve BMW's for a looong time.. because hes well into his 60's) told me that the Z8 and M-Roadster are the fastest production BMW's, Power to weight ratio that is... when i raced this M3.. there was a male teenager driving it with 3 girls as passengers...he thought he looked like a pimp, lol.. when he saw my M-ROADSTER he gave me a snobby look and gunned it...(he thought it was a z3 3.0) big mistake... I down shifted to second and gunned it...i was doing a good 120-130 mph... on a 45 mph zone... i know he was gunning his car to because he was right on my a$$.. I had a good 3-4 car lengths on him.... which is alot in racing... if i could see your head lights in my rearview... your losing... we had to slow down and stop at the light which made me excited.. so we can launch on green... i was on the left side and he was on the right... i gave him a couple revs and he decides to make a right turn... =( coward... thats what i call some heavy girls... The curb weight of a M3 coupe is 3415... M-ROADSTER is 3100... 3 girls = an extra 350 pounds... with him in the car as well.. the car was prob pretty close to 4000 lbs.. I know he was shocked to see the quad tail pipes in the back... next time look a little harder... I want to run against an M5.. but never got the chance... hopefully sooner or later...  my 2 cents..


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I think had he been alone in the car, it would have been a VERY close race. With the very slight...and I emphasize VERY......difference in performance, the winner of the two cars, assuming the coupe contains only the driver, as well as the roadster, the outcome will depend on driver skill solely. You have been trained.....he was a kid trying to show off, and got his ass handed to him. If he had your skill, it would have been a good race. =)


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

haha plus, he was a TEENAGER... 

wait till my M is broken in.. i'll race ya!! 11 years of driving makes a big difference ) But if you beat me, then you gotta teach me how to drive professionally


----------



## Mdriver315 (Sep 5, 2002)

I believe that it all boils down to the driver as well. I think that the moachine is only as good as the driver. However, I have to think that if you put a cloned man in a roadster and the exact same driver in a M3, the roadster would win.

I think that it is safe to say that the M5 would pull away in the high speeds. But, in the future, I believe that the roadster will get the V8 from the next M3. Then we will have a Z8-like rocket.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd say 

Z8 ---> S54 M coupe/roadster --> E39M5 --> E46 M3 --> S52 M coupe/roadster -->E36 M3

To 60 anyways.

The E36/7 and E36/8 had horrible Cd. I believe .37 for the coupe and .41 for the roadster so after about 100 the M5 will wave bye bye as he passes the M coupe/roadster (either engine version).


IMHO


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

I completely agree with both of you... :thumbup: I want to buy a M5.. but i must wait now... at least a few more years because I still have to pay off the M3 and CLK.... another car like an M5 would make my pockets empty...  hopefully i can get a M5 in the last production year of the E39... I have driven a M5 before... and the power is amazing... the V8 doesnt seem like it has to work as hard as the S54 and the power is just there.... where as a S54 motor is awesome.. but it has to work for everybit of horse power to redline at 7600-8000 rpm... and it makes a weird rasp sort of noise... i like how the M5 sounds... I just wish my wife never bought that CLK... its a nice car.. fast and all... but wheres the 6 speed??? I would have much rather bought a M5... the two are very similar in price.. give or take a few thousand..


----------

